# Stasi è nullatenente: non risarcirà la famiglia di Chiara Poggi



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2016)

*Stasi è nullatenente: non risarcirà la famiglia di Chiara Poggi*

[h=2]L'avvocato della famiglia Poggi ha dichiarato che riccorrerà in Tribunale per chiedere che Alberto Stasi paghi tutti i debiti



[/h]                                                          	            Daniele Eboli      - Gio, 30/06/2016 - 16:20                 







                                             Ci sono voluti nove anni e cinque sentenze per scrivere la parola fine sul delitto di Garlasco. 









Il procedimento penale si era concluso con la condanna in Cassazione a 16 anni di reclusione per *Alberto Stasi*,  colpevole per l'omicidio dell'ex fidanzata Chiara Poggi, uccisa in  provincia di Pavia nel 2007. Ma ora la famiglia di Chiara rischia la  beffa perchè Stasi ha rinunciato all'eredità del padre e risulta  nullatenente: in questo modo non pagherà le spese processuali alla  famiglia Poggi.
La sentenza della Corte di Appello, confermata  dalla Cassazione, aveva stabilito che Stasi dovesse dare un milione e  100 mila euro ai genitori e al fratello di Chiara, oltre al *rimborso *delle spese processuali, pari a circa 200 mila euro.
Quando  il padre di Alberto Stasi è morto nel 2013 però, il ragazzo ha  accettato l'eredità con il "beneficio dell'inventario". Ha avuto quindi  novanta giorni di tempo per capire se gli convenisse o meno confermare  l'accettazione. Terminato il periodo, il ragazzo si è tirato indietro  lasciando *decadere *i propri diritti.
Secondo  l'avvocato della famiglia Poggi, Gianluigi Tizzoni, l'eredità a cui ha  rinunciato Stasi non era milionaria, ma valeva comunque qualche  centinaia di migliaia di euro. Adesso l'avvocato della famiglia Poggi  ricorrerà in *Tribunale *per chiedere che il colpevole  paghi tutti i suoi debiti. Giuseppe Colli, l'avvocato che per anni ha  seguito Alberto Stasi, si è limitato a confermare la decadenza dal  diritto all'eredità spiegando che all'epoca ci furono dei problemi.
La  famiglia di Chiara Poggi non ha commentato la vicenda ma si è detta  fiduciosa nella linea stabilita dall'avvocato. “L’ultima ratio – spiega  il legale – sarà chiedere l'accesso al *fondo *che a  fronte di una direttiva della Corte europea si è istituito anche in  Italia, e che prevede possano accedervi i famigliari delle vittime di  efferati omicidi commessi da nullatenenti”.







http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/stasi-nulla-tenente-non-risarcir-famiglia-chiara-poggi-1277903.html


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *L'avvocato della famiglia Poggi ha dichiarato che riccorrerà in Tribunale per chiedere che Alberto Stasi paghi tutti i debiti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che l'unica via possibile sia accedere al fondo.
qualsiasi sentenza ci sia se un soggetto risulta nullatenente non è che puoi ricavarci nulla in termini di risarcimento


----------



## Simy (30 Giugno 2016)

che amarezza sta storia


----------



## bettypage (30 Giugno 2016)

Io rimango sempre perplessa quando ci sono sti ribaltamenti di sentenze


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2016)

Non c'è nessun ribaltamento, semplicemente se Stasi ha dei soldi da parte, li sta nascondendo bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non c'è nessun ribaltamento, semplicemente se Stasi ha dei soldi da parte, li sta nascondendo bene.


dubito abbia dei soldi da parte, basta avere la famiglia che quando sarà uscito di prigione lo mantenga


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2016)

il padre non c'è più, deve confidare che la madre sopravviva fino ad allora.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il padre non c'è più, deve confidare che la madre sopravviva fino ad allora.


Basta un familiare 
sai  bene quante persone si spossessano i beni quando si trovano in difficoltà economiche.


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

per questo penso che Stasi abbia fatto un lavoro del genere, per risultare nullatenente e rimanervi fino a fine pena.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per questo penso che Stasi abbia fatto un lavoro del genere, per risultare nullatenente e rimanervi fino a fine pena.


Ma hai problemi a quotare ? :singleeye:
si certo, solo che dovrà risultare così oltre fine pena perché  basta emettere un decreto ingiuntivo in base alla sentenza di condanna a pagare le spese, spese che ormai saranno state determinate dalla liquidazione del Giudice, con il decreto passato in giudicato lui risulta  condannato al pagamento per sempre a patto che si interrompano  i termini ogni 5 anni con una semplice raccomandata a/r o se Stasi si rendesse irreperibile ai sensi del 140 o 143 
quindi se Stasi uscito di prigione tra 16 anni si intestasse qualsiasi cosa o avesse disponibilità di somme liquide presso posta, banche o un lavoro regolarmente retribuito potrebbe effettuarsi una azione esecutiva o un pignoramento presso terzi o di 1/5 dello stipendio 
Stasi se non vuole pagare dovrà risultare nullatenente   vita natural durante 
Ripeto  tutto questo se si procede con Decreto Ingiuntivo e si mantengono i termini di prescrizione attivi 
se non si adotta questa strada e soprattutto si perdono i termini, ciaone 
Buongiorno


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

La cosa più probabile che potrebbe fare è a fine pena trasferirsi al estero, li sarebbe relativamente tranquillo


----------



## brenin (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il padre non c'è più, deve confidare che la madre sopravviva fino ad allora.


Pensi veramente che sconterà l'intera pena ?


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Pensi veramente che sconterà l'intera pena ?


Infatti... che poi vorrei capire, 16 anni per omicidio volontario?


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non c'è nessun ribaltamento, semplicemente se Stasi ha dei soldi da parte, li sta nascondendo bene.


Scusa fu dichiarato innocente.
comunque bocconiano doc, si laureò lo stesso giorno di un mio amico


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Pensi veramente che sconterà l'intera pena ?


In Italia ormai è quasi scontato che non si sconti l'intera pena comminata


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La cosa più probabile che potrebbe fare è a fine pena trasferirsi al estero, li sarebbe relativamente tranquillo





brenin ha detto:


> Pensi veramente che sconterà l'intera pena ?





Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti... che poi vorrei capire, 16 anni per omicidio volontario?





bettypage ha detto:


> Scusa fu dichiarato innocente.
> comunque bocconiano doc, si laureò lo stesso giorno di un mio amico





Fiammetta ha detto:


> In Italia ormai è quasi scontato che non si sconti l'intera pena comminata


dal punto di vista del diritto penitenziario, credo che andrà come per Erika De Nardo e tanti altri casi similari.

che una volta uscito di galera questo qui se la svigna in qualche posto dove può meglio occultare beni e proprietà immobiliare, lo considero certo.

ha studiato alla Bocconi, lo sa come fare a nascondere patrimoni.


----------



## brenin (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> dal punto di vista del diritto penitenziario, credo che andrà come per Erika De Nardo e tanti altri casi similari.
> 
> che una volta uscito di galera questo qui se la svigna in qualche posto dove può meglio occultare beni e proprietà immobiliare, lo considero certo.
> 
> ha studiato alla Bocconi, lo sa* come fare a nascondere patrimoni*.


Bocconi a parte.... sui soldi non ci piove, sugli eventuali immobili ( sul suolo italico ovviamente )  la vedo molto problematica....  perchè qualunque passo intenderà poi eventualmente compiere la spada di damocle del sequestro conservativo l'avrà sempre sulla testa ( correggimi se sbaglio ).


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Bocconi a parte.... sui soldi non ci piove, sugli eventuali immobili ( sul suolo italico ovviamente )  la vedo molto problematica....  perchè qualunque passo intenderà poi eventualmente compiere la spada di damocle del sequestro conservativo l'avrà sempre sulla testa ( correggimi se sbaglio ).


intanto ha opportunamente rinunciato all'eredità paterna, quindi dubito che i beni della sua famiglia siano aggredibili, se non si prova che ne è rientrato in possesso in qualche modo.

sugli immobili....siamo nel paese dove la gente si vede comprare la casa a propria insaputa, quindi mi aspetto di tutto.

Diciamo che sarei molto sorpreso se Stasi non si rifugiasse all'estero, una volta fuori.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Bocconi a parte.... sui soldi non ci piove, sugli eventuali immobili ( sul suolo italico ovviamente )  la vedo molto problematica....  perchè qualunque passo intenderà poi eventualmente compiere la spada di damocle del sequestro conservativo l'avrà sempre sulla testa ( correggimi se sbaglio ).


Non sbagli


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

Scusate l OT ma se do del fallito via mail ad un avvocato mi può querelare x diffamazione?


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scusate l OT ma se do del fallito via mail ad un avvocato mi può querelare x diffamazione?


no.   al limite per ingiuria.


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.   al limite per ingiuria.


C è un corporativismo...aktro che interessi dell assistito


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

tu evita offese.    e cambia avvocato.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu evita offese.    e cambia avvocato.


Ma perché non quoti ?


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non quoti ?



gli si è inceppato il tasto


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu evita offese.    e cambia avvocato.


Giá fatto ma questo illustre professionista ha fatto danni e schifo e mi tocca pagarlo per nulla. Avrei voglia di fargli male fisico.

Si infatti [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], mi ero persa la risposta di perpli


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Giá fatto ma questo illustre professionista ha fatto danni e schifo e mi tocca pagarlo per nulla. Avrei voglia di fargli male fisico.
> 
> Si infatti @_Fiammetta_, mi ero persa la risposta di perpli


esistono i Probiviri dell'ordine degli avvocati.   se hai prova certa di un patrocinio infedele o di altri comportamenti non professionali, fai segnalazione.

che poi gli avvocati andrebbero castrati al momento del conferimento dell'abilitazione, lo so.    un pochetto quel mondo lo conosco


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> esistono i Probiviri dell'ordine degli avvocati.   se hai prova certa di un patrocinio infedele o di altri comportamenti non professionali, fai segnalazione.
> 
> che poi gli avvocati andrebbero castrati al momento del conferimento dell'abilitazione, lo so.    un pochetto quel mondo lo conosco


Odio totale. Già fatico a seguire la causa principale se mi impelego pure su approfondire e dimostrare scorrettezze...ora tocca pagare 4000 e rotti solo per una mediazione e un atto di citazione mai visto


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Odio totale. Già fatico a seguire la causa principale se mi impelego pure su approfondire e dimostrare scorrettezze...ora tocca pagare 4000 e rotti solo per una mediazione e un atto di citazione mai visto


in che senso mai visto?
 [MENTION=5789]Stark72[/MENTION]


----------



## bettypage (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in che senso mai visto?
> [MENTION=5789]Stark72[/MENTION]


Che non è stato notificato perchè ci ha scaricato come clienti. Ma ormai tocca pagare perchè ci ha citati in giudizio. Considera che iltribunale di competenza è a 800km da dove riesiediamo e c era da comparire nei giorni in cui mia madre era in ospedale. Abbiamo dimenticato" la questione e chiaramente l attuale avvocato ha sempre detto di pagare che opporsi erano solo dolori. Ora sono scaduti i termini per opporsi e non resta che pagare
 Non ti dico che cosa possa pensare di questo soggetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

Simy ha detto:


> gli si è inceppato il tasto


Sarà pigro


----------



## perplesso (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarà pigro


e timido


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e timido


:risata:


----------



## Simy (1 Luglio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarà pigro


può essere :sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e timido





Simy ha detto:


> :risata:





Simy ha detto:


> può essere :sonar:


Timido no
pigro boh forse Ni


----------



## Cianciulli (2 Luglio 2016)

Finalmente grande al contributo indispensabile del dottor reale, cugino della vittima, stasi è stato condannato... I soldi?? Credo siano la cosa meno importante... Non li ha? Non può pagare? Si mettesse a pulire i cessi del carcere e piano piano fra 16 anni avrà qualcosa da ridare!!!
#iostoconreale


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2016)

Mi pare strana sta notizia. Comunque esiste l'art. 524 cod.civ.


----------

